# Any experience with Skokie, Evanston code



## wizdawiz (Jan 10, 2011)

A few things:
1-According to their code, Skokie, IL allows PVC underground. Inspector
seems to think only cast iron is acceptable for underground soil pipe, DWV.
If one goes to their site, click on municode, look up materials for underground it sure looks like PVC is allowed!?
2-Using duct tape on ragged cast iron cuts, making it easier to push home into the gaskets, is not allowed? According to the maker of the pipe and the push gaskets (Charlotte--and aren't all codes to adhere to the manufacturers suggestions!) "it is just an unnecessary
extra step" and it doesn't affect the integrity of the joints ! ! ! All the tape at the joints was neatly tucked around the ends (not extending into the inner diameter of the pipe at all). Can anyone cite chapter and verse where:
1-PVC is not allowed for 1-story residential in Skokie, Evanston, IL
2-Reasons any kind of tape can't be used as long as it doesn't impede the
flow of waste?
3-Table of materials also shows "copper" as acceptable for potable water--
doesn't specify k,l,m!?
Thanks,
first-timer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Uh-oh...

???

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

What the f are nuts you can only use scotch tape everyone knows that.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Section 22-152. "conflicting regulations" inspectors always right


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

wizdawiz said:


> A few things:
> 1-According to their code, Skokie, IL allows PVC underground. Inspector
> seems to think only cast iron is acceptable for underground soil pipe, DWV.
> If one goes to their site, click on municode, look up materials for underground it sure looks like PVC is allowed!?
> ...


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Your supposed to use super glue on duct taped cast for a leak proof joint......everyone knows that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Buy the inspector a blow up doll... :devil2::rockon:


----------



## lma1 (Feb 14, 2011)

wizdawiz said:


> A few things:
> 1-According to their code, Skokie, IL allows PVC underground. Inspector
> seems to think only cast iron is acceptable for underground soil pipe, DWV.
> If one goes to their site, click on municode, look up materials for underground it sure looks like PVC is allowed!?
> ...


According to our Code (BC Plumbing Code):

1.PVC DWV & most PVC sewer pipes are allowed in drainage system if installed under-ground & inside-building & as building sewers.
2.I don’t believe duct tape is allowed. 
3.Type K & L ST (soft temper) copper pipes can be used in any potable water distribution system, but HT (hard temper) ones can only be used in above-ground hot and cold water supply. Type M HT can be used as Type K & L HT. Type M ST is not permitted anywhere. 

Please note the above is as per the BCPC only. I’m totally unfamiliar with the *Skokie, Evanston code.*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Duct tape???:laughing::no:

You can't even use duct tape on hvac ducts.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Duct tape is an old trick on cast iron hub and spigot gasketed pipe. When it's cold, like below 40 degrees, the gaskets aren't pliable. So, a hack trick is to cover the ends of the cut with duct tape, to decrease friction. The better thing to do is peen the ends and keep the gaskets in a running truck or heated trailer and only bring out a couple at a time, and stick them inside your Carhartt to keep them warm.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Duct tape is an old trick on cast iron hub and spigot gasketed pipe. When it's cold, like below 40 degrees, the gaskets aren't pliable. So, a hack trick is to cover the ends of the cut with duct tape, to decrease friction. The better thing to do is peen the ends and keep the gaskets in a running truck or heated trailer and only bring out a couple at a time, and stick them inside your Carhartt to keep them warm.


Really?!! Now, I know for a fact that every MJ that's ever installed in the winter (even with a torque wrench to the specified 65 inch/pounds) has to be tightened again in the warm weather otherwise it will leak. 

But I've never ever (even in minus 25 degrees Celsius) had a friction problem sliding a piece of pipe or fitting into an MJ...

Sorry, I didn't realize that you guys were referring to hub and spigot... I guess my post does not apply ...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If old man Lee is still the inspector in Evanston this guy is toast, but he was over sixty when I had a run in with him 15 years ago, he threatened to kick my ass even though I was a foot taller than him. Lee did not like being told he was wrong.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is Kaufman's bagel bakery still there? When you talk Skokie, you are talkin hot dogs, bagels and some good Jewish food...How about Sam and Hy's...oih!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like Brooklyn but I doubt you can make good bagels outside nyc its all about the water. I have a cousin that worked in a bagel shop in MA and they bought frozen Brooklyn bagels LOL


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

It was more of a deli..the classic, " make sure its lean"..." lady if was any leaner I'd use for my shoes"...didnt know about the bagels and nyc...my default mode is to say Chicago is better but you may be right. I'll concede on bagels and take the pizza title


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Pizza title my a$$


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Pizza title my a$$


That belongs to New Haven CT...:laughing:

NYC pizza is okay in a pinch...

Chicago? Your kidding right?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Redwood said:


> That belongs to New Haven CT...:laughing:
> 
> NYC pizza is okay in a pinch...
> 
> Chicago? Your kidding right?


I stand by my comment:yes:....besides you all talk funny.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I stand by my comment:yes:....besides you all talk funny.


Yea, And your pizza tastes funky.... :laughing:

I'd go so far as to say if you are out of the green shaded area on the map below you might as well just go to the frozen food section of the supermarket and get one that is wrapped in plastic on a sheet of cardboard or, go to Pizza Hut or, Domino's....

BROOKLYN\PLUMB, if you want to try a real treat....
Try:
Frank Pepe Pizzeria Nepolitana
1955 Central Avenue, Yonkers, NY
I highly recommend the 
White Clam Pizza w/fresh clams, grated cheese, olive oil, fresh garlic and oregano.
or, you can try any of the traditional red tomato pies... :thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, if you are gonna be that passionate about it maybe its ok...but...if I ever get up that way where the frozen section is everywhere :laughing: i'll have to try it for myself. Hmmm clams on pizza..worth a try.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea, And your pizza tastes funky.... :laughing:
> 
> I'd go so far as to say if you are out of the green shaded area on the map below you might as well just go to the frozen food section of the supermarket and get one that is wrapped in plastic on a sheet of cardboard or, go to Pizza Hut or, Domino's....
> 
> ...


I don't think a Brooklynite can officially endorse that map but your right that they are better off in the frozen isle


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, Michelle Obama liked her Brooklyn pizza ...so you are in great company...what an endorsement...feel better??:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea, And your pizza tastes funky.... :laughing:
> 
> I'd go so far as to say if you are out of the green shaded area on the map below you might as well just go to the frozen food section of the supermarket and get one that is wrapped in plastic on a sheet of cardboard or, go to Pizza Hut or, Domino's....
> 
> ...


 



I used to live in the green shaded area, and Redwood's not joking. In Florida, when I ask for linguine with clam sauce, they look at me like I'm an alien from outer space.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I don't think a Brooklynite can officially endorse that map but your right that they are better off in the frozen isle


Did you know that when Frank Sinatra appeared in NYC he sent his driver to Sally's Pizza on Wooster St. in New Haven to pick him up a pizza... :whistling2:

What would he know.... :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Did you know that when Frank Sinatra appeared in NYC he sent his driver to Sally's Pizza on Wooster St. in New Haven to pick him up a pizza... :whistling2:
> 
> What would he know.... :laughing:


Dude frank was born in hoboken nj what the hell would he know


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Dude frank was born in hoboken nj what the hell would he know


Isn't that West NYC? :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

redwood said:


> isn't that west nyc? :laughing:


lol


----------

